# الاقسام المريخية > منتدي التوثيق >  >  ! ۩۞Ξ…۝…Ξ۞۩اهداف العجب فى صغير العرضة۩۞Ξ…۝…Ξ۞۩

## كونان

*[align=center][tabletext="width:100%;background-image:url('http://goansport.net/upload/images/1185882746.pjpeg');border:4px solid red;"][cell="filter:;"][align=center]
فيصل العجب سيدو كابتن المريخ 
احرز 7 اهداف فى فريق الهليل 
فى هذا الفيديو نستعرض 6 اهداف 
من اهداف العجب فى الوسخانين 
الفيديو ملك المبدع شيبا 
وشخصى الضعيف قام بادخال الاغنية 
[/align][/cell][/tabletext][/align]


[media]http://sudanesehost.net/uploads/uploads/nnnnnmvv.wmv[/media]

http://sudanesehost.net/uploads/uploads/nnnnnmvv.wmv للتحميل 
*

----------


## نجمة السعد

*الف شكر يارائع 
*

----------


## tito_santana

*انه العجب وليس في الأمر عجب
*

----------


## acba77

*مشكور يا راقي
                        	*

----------


## مهدي محمد عبد الماجد

*العجب حبيبي
*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووور
*

----------

